# Waxstock Exhibitors/Traders 2015



## Waxstock

Here's the 'live' list that we'll try and keep as up to date as possible. Note that about 40 brands/exhibitors tend to trade at Waxstock every year, from the largest global brands to the smallest outfits just coming onto the scene and exhibiting for the first time. More are likely to be added before the show day.

_Some of these traders are also unpaid/unconfirmed, so we cannot promise their attendance._

Detailing World
Dodo Juice
Zaino
Pro Valets
Autobrite Direct
Koch Chemie
Sebastian's Action Trust
Auto Finesse
Rupes
GTechniq
Flex
Obsession Wax
Swissvax
Elite Car Care
WOWOwax (Direct Retail Products)
Angelwax
Envy Car Care
Meguiars
Bouncers (Propa Protection)
Scholl Concepts (Safe Products)
Slim's Detailing
CodeClean
Mad Cow
BD Clean
Cambridge Concours
Nanolex
Furniture Clinic
Pro Valets
Cleanyourcar
Autosmart
High Definition Detail
Auto Perfection
Soft 99
Scratch Shield
Concept Chemicals
Elliotts Car Accessories
Shop N Shine
Mad Cow
Sweeney Motor Factors
Poorboys
Chemical Guys
Premium Shield

*42 BRANDS / TRADERS... and a sold out show from a trade perspective. Great support for the show from the specialist car care industry and a treat for visitors to get to see so many stands in one place offering such high end detailing products and advice... even the largest non-specialist events only manage less than half the specialist car care exhibitors that Waxstock can provide.*


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice line up with some new ones 
No chemical guys? I'm surprised autobrite are on there however


----------



## Pittsy

Maybe they are trying to build some bridges:thumb:


----------



## M400BHP

Just reminded me so i am going to order some tickets


----------



## Kimo

Sweet list there already


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> Very nice line up with some new ones
> No chemical guys? I'm surprised autobrite are on there however


Been there every year

Surprising to see people still buy from them tbf

Maybe it's pay 2014 and collect 2015 or something?


----------



## suspal

Looking forward be interesting to see who the other additions to the list will be.


----------



## Alfieharley1

suspal said:


> Looking forward be interesting to see who the other additions to the list will be.


Yeah as no ADS on there either sus


----------



## Bigoggy

Alfred should come over and do a stall with matt. That would be good !


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bigoggy said:


> Alfred should come over and do a stall with matt. That would be good !


They did last year with Sus also


----------



## suspal

I would say that Matt will be coming Alfred may be too busy this year to attend unless everyone Signs a petition requesting his attendance.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

nice little line up so far, better start saving some dough!


----------



## macca666

Anyone know if Bilt Hamber were there last year. I'm a first time attendee this year and looking forward to it and fancy some more BH gear :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos

I can feel my wallet getting lighter already


----------



## Alfa male

This is going to be an expensive outing, I can foresee this already !


----------



## Kimo

macca666 said:


> Anyone know if Bilt Hamber were there last year. I'm a first time attendee this year and looking forward to it and fancy some more BH gear :thumb:


Never seen bh there but probably resellers


----------



## sjassi436

No Polish Angel.


----------



## Alfieharley1

sjassi436 said:


> No Polish Angel.


They are not sponsors and no one there who re sells its a shame but trust me the others will more then make up for it


----------



## Dibberly

Do you get good deals at Waxstock? My first year going but not sure what sort of deals are available or if it's the same price with the detailing world discount codes.

Also do traders take cc there or is it mostly cash?

Just want to make sure I am fully prepared


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dibberly said:


> Do you get good deals at Waxstock? My first year going but not sure what sort of deals are available or if it's the same price with the detailing world discount codes.
> 
> Also do traders take cc there or is it mostly cash?
> 
> Just want to make sure I am fully prepared


There was some really good deals last year and a lot had a CC taker.
Would recommend taking cash tho to not be disappointed.
For example AF and Gtechniq had 20% off


----------



## Simz

No AS although they were a lot more expensive than my Rep


----------



## Dodo Factory

AS will be coming.


----------



## Simz

Cheers me up when I see how much they want for stuff lol


----------



## Dougnorwich

I just want to get spangled the night before 

Numbs the payment the next day 

Looking forward to Koch chemie and Gtechniq


----------



## Short1e

macca666 said:


> Anyone know if Bilt Hamber were there last year. I'm a first time attendee this year and looking forward to it and fancy some more BH gear :thumb:


ShopNShine are now resellers on Bilt Hamber which are going


----------



## lmc leroy

Im gonna pop my wax stock cherry this year.

Im gonna get saving too. What are the prices like compared to the company websites and online. Just wondering if its any cheaper at the show.


----------



## smifeune

Looking awesome already.

Must contain excitement.....


----------



## mayhem85

I'm also a waxstock virgin and will be popping my cherry lol. I'm curious as to the prices of the products as I want to know how much to take?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dom are Chemical Guys not attending this year?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

mayhem85 said:


> I'm also a waxstock virgin and will be popping my cherry lol. I'm curious as to the prices of the products as I want to know how much to take?


Take as much as you can is what I would say.

Do it once properly, buy what you want (even if you don't need it :thumb: )

Thats what I did, now going back for the second year I'll probably pick up a few items I need but no where near what I got last year.

I don't even binge buy, since Waxstock last year.

Financially its better in the long run imo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Alfieharley1 said:


> Dom are Chemical Guys not attending this year?


No booking form in yet but there are always a few who sign up at the last minute :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock

More exhibitors/traders added to the list. And still a few more who we know are likely to come are not on there... the list will start firming up in the last 6 weeks.

*Newly added:*
Furniture Clinic
Serious Performance
Pro Valets
Cleanyourcar
Autosmart
High Definition Detail
Auto Perfection
Soft 99
Scratch Shield
Concept Chemicals


----------



## Scrim-1-

No britemax this year?


----------



## Waxstock

More exhibitors confirmed. This is likely to be the final update now. It's a packed show with a great spread of traders so anyone coming should have lots to see and do. And there'll be plenty of show deals about...

NEWLY ADDED:

Elliotts Car Accessories
Shop N Shine
Mad Cow
Sweeney Motor Factors
Poorboys
Chemical Guys
Premium Shield


----------



## Shopnshine

See you all there :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Shopnshine said:


> See you all there :thumb:


Let's cause mischief again hehehe


----------



## Shopnshine

Kimo said:


> Let's cause mischief again hehehe


:lol:there's even more of us this year


----------



## Alfieharley1

AngelWax I hope you are taking Blondie again!


----------



## kartman

Oh my poor bank balance! Can't wait


----------



## Shiny

Coversure will be tagging along with PVD again this year, looking forward to another show.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

why is autoglym not attending !


----------



## SKY

Are auto finesse attending ?


----------



## Scrim-1-

SKY said:


> Are auto finesse attending ?


Going by the list on first page, I reckon so.


----------



## Waxstock

supraGZaerotop said:


> why is autoglym not attending !


Maybe you should ask them. We try and invite them every year and apart from the first year when a friendly franchisee turned up (and did well as it happens), they have never been able to make it. We're on year four now.

You work it out - we struggle to see what their issue is. It's not as if big brands aren't welcome; we've had 3M and Farecla and both Meguairs and Autosmart have made it every year.

Shame really, maybe they just want to concentrate on the mass market rather than the specialist sector?


----------



## Valverjunky

Will anyone be selling geyon at waxstock


----------



## Alfieharley1

Might be worth checking out suppliers on that Buddy or contacting them directly. ^^ i dont think alot of them will be looking at this thread.
Also its a shame Serious Performance arnt going again this year


----------



## chrisgreen

Alfieharley1 said:


> Also its a shame Serious Performance arnt going again this year


Agreed, great shame - picked up some good deals off them last year.


----------



## IanJones

anyone going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## chrisgreen

IanJones said:


> anyone going to be there tomorrow?


Tomorrow is a set up day for exhibitors, not open to the public. However, several people, inc. me, are arriving Saturday evening and staying either at the Hotel at the Ricoh, or at nearby hotels such as the Premier Inn.


----------



## rojer386

chrisgreen said:


> Tomorrow is a set up day for exhibitors, not open to the public. However, several people, inc. me, are arriving Saturday evening and staying either at the Hotel at the Ricoh, or at nearby hotels such as the Premier Inn.


Macca666 and I are nearby in the Hilton. Hope to meet a few forum members over the weekend.


----------



## bennyboi

can i book for next year yet


----------

